# New Here



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello All

My wife and I are not only new to Outback ownership, this is our first ever travel trailer.

We moved to Florence, KY in August from Taunton, MA and when we went home for Christmas we realized that we spent about 6 months of camper payments in one week of hotels. It has been something that we tossed around for a couple of years and now we finally did it.

I originally had a 2005 Nissan Frontier and after towing the TT home I said no way I can keep doing this so we went back to the dealer and bought a new truck. We used Holman in Batavia, OH. They are very nice and we haven't had any issue with them BUT definitley do your homework before you go there because they will try and shaft you. After all they are in the business of making money so I can't fault them for that.

Any tips for TT camping would be appreciated. I brought the TT in today to have the no fuss flush installed. What else should we do before we take our first trip? We are going to camp close to home in a couple of weeks to work out any kinks then in April we are off to start the season in Gatlinburg, TN for the wing and Rib fest.

This site is VERY overwhelming I have to say. There is just so much information. My main concern is making sure I have everything I need for the septic portion of the TT. Connections, chemicals, flush systems, etc...

Sorry for the length and thanks for reading.

Justin


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the site!

I've got one tip for you!







- Make sure you charge your batteries on a deep cycle charger before you go camping. On my first trip I had battery issues and it made for a long weekend.









Good Luck and Happy Camping!


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Justin
I have had mine for a year now its GREAT I love everything about it...if you need any thing just drop me a PM and I will get back to you...we live in Taylor Mill rigth down the road from you all,let me if you have any questions I have been camping with just my son and dog for 10 years and we love it we are gone over 70 nights a year just camping
Stephanie aka kywoman


mons02035 said:


> Hello All
> 
> My wife and I are not only new to Outback ownership, this is our first ever travel trailer.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome aboard "Florence Y'All" Been thru there many times!

Jim


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















One thing to ALWAYS remember....don't sweat the small stuff. If you forget something one trip...get it the next time.

You will come up with your own list of "must have" stuff over time.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

JimBo99 said:


> Welcome aboard "Florence Y'All" Been thru there many times!
> 
> Jim


I thought that tower was strange then I learned that it used to say "Florence Mall" but I guess there is a city ordinance that says you can't advertise a private business on a city structure so they painted out the M and put in a Y' .......

That's what I was told anyway.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi mons02035 
















Outbackers.com! 

AND Congrats on your new 21rs! 

No need to be nervous, just pack the basics. If you're camping close to home or civilization, you can always run out to get whatever it is that you need. I know we made a couple of trips to the local Target on our maiden voyage









Make sure to have a pen and paper along so you can make a list of things that you forgot or will be needing in the future









Did your dealer include a box of goodies along with your Outback? If they did, it should contain everything you need for camping as far as chemicals, TP, Sewer Hose, etc...

If not, we can help you compile a list of the things you will need to get by.

Enjoy, post often and Happy Camping!
Dawn


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Keep a small notebook in the TV or the TT. Write down all the stuff you "forgot" on your trips. And there will be many, I'm sure.

Like Jim said, don't sweat the small stuff. You'll get used to it.

BTW, I've been a member here for three years and I still get overwhelmed by so much information.

Enjoy your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Justin and family,

On this site there is nothing to fear. No question is too dumb to ask.

We have a travel journal someone gave us. In it we can write CG information, any great or memorable experiences. I also note things we should have remembered and didn't. Then while packing, especially for the first time each year, I check the notebook to make sure we don't forget THAT item agian.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard! No need to be nervous! Welcome to your extended family. Consider this a clearing house of knowledge (all things Otback) for your new toy! Again Congratulations, welcome to the family!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Congratulations on getting the Outback and finding this site!! Welcome aboard. We are getting quite a NKY representation on here!!







It's become quite a joke with us that whenever we go camping it always involves a tour of the local Walmart for something we forgot.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome! I second the idea of taking a notebook with you on the first trip out so you can write down what you think you need/want for later.

Happy camping!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! Never fear, we are testaments to greenhorns who had never RV'd, and it was no time before we were totally comfortable with all phases. It isn't nearly as hard as it sounds!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Here's a list I've put together of stuff. YTou don't need it all at once, but look at the sections on emergency equip and Plumbing - you'll definetely want to be covered in these areas. Welcome to the club.
Regards, Glenn

RV Accessories
These are all items I try to keep in the RV without having to bring from home each trip. 
Some are essential, others are nice to have.

Electrical	
30 Amp extension cord
extra fuses 15, 20 amp
25' medium duty outdoor extension cord

Plumbing	
20' sewer line (good quality)
45 degree fitting
Variable size sewer connection fitting
20' Fresh water hose, or 2 -10'ers
"Y" connector for hose bib
Water hose pressure regulator
Water filter
Rubber gloves (disposable or chemical resistant)
Tank disinfectant
Hose nozzle
"J" connector (hose to city water connection)

Emergency Equip.	
jack for trailer (hydralic bottle type or scissor jack) 
lug wrench with fitting that fits your lug nuts
torque wrench
small tool kit (pliers, phillips, flat and #2 square drivers, adjustable wrench, etc.)
Teflon plumbers tape 
chaulk
Tube of Dicor for rubber roof repair and chaulk gun (as req'd)
50' nylon rope
road flares or emergency roadside markers
Rain poncho or rain suit
12v air pump
flashlights

Cooking	
Plates, bowls, glasses, cups
flatware and cooking utensils
pans and skillets
serving/carrying tray
BBQ grill, with propane or briquets as required
BBQ utensils and lighter
a good knife
cutting board
plastic bags, reynolds wrap, plastic wrap
coffee maker with filters
toaster
mixer
blender - for margaritas and such
griddle
dish towels
oven mitt

Sleeping	
Sheets
Blankets
Pillows

Bathing	
Towels
soap, shampoo, conditioner 
Tooth brushes and paste
Shaving gear
hairdryer
Everyone should have their own separate travel kit 
toilet paper (RV type)

Clothing	
set of sweats for everyone (just in case)
rubber sandals or slip on tennis shoes

Medical	
First aid kit with normal items
Asprin or tylonol
upset stomach medicine
meat tenderizer (for stings)
sunscreen

Non-Perishable Food	Make sure these are in sealable plastic containers
Spices
Cooking Oil
powdered drink mix
sugar
flour
tea bags
Salt & Pepper

Other (Inside)	
Throw rugs
trash can liner bags
paper towels and napkins
paper plates, plastic flatware, etc.
air freshener
games, videos, deck of cards, etc. (for when it rains)
cleaning supplies
dish soap
tablet and pen/pencils ( for keeping list of things to remember next time)
broom
Plastic container for misc. items. Scissors, small can of WD-40, cord, velcro, pins, etc.)
plastic bucket
toilet brush
fly swatter
sponges
DVD player and some movies
outside radio
matches or stick lighter

Other (Outside)	
outdoor carpeting to cover under awning area
Awning de-flappers and tie downs
lawn chairs
small folding end table
folding table for cooking counterspace outside
plastic table cloths and table cloth clamps
cooler for beverages outside
small step (7") for ingress/egress
squeegy for slide out roof cleaning on a handle
small step ladder


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Gongrats and welcome abourd!

Must do's.

1) Get on a ladder and check all the Marker lights and seams making sure everything is caulked very well. No matter what the dealer charged you for a prep fee they never do anything. I'll bet almost ALL new travel trailer will have at least one light or something that's not caulked very well.

2) Pull out the slides and hose it down very well check for leaks around the inside of the slide.

3) Learn all the systems (HW heater, furnace, AC if you have 30amp power) and make sure they work in the driveway at home.

4) Hook up city water supply and check under sinks, HW heater, water pump and toilet for leaks. Turn on faucets and check drain lines for leaks.

Items you might want to make life easier.

1) You might want invest in an electric tongue jack at some point. This will make hitching/unhitching much, much easier, especially with a weight distribution hitch.

2) MaxxAir ceiling vent covers are a must in my book. The first time you forget to close a cieling vent during a rain storm you'll be glad you have them.

3) At some point before next winter you'll want to install a winterizing kit on you water pump. This will allow you to pump RV antifreeze thru your water lines quick and easy. For me about 1 1/2 gallons vs. 5 or 6 gallons from your water tank and it's very quick.

Good luck and happy camping.

Frank


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome Justin and Family.

The first thing to keep in perspective is you can enjoy the camper and still keep it simple.







The one thing we are good at here is spending ours and helping you spend your money on mods.









Join one of the rallies in the spring, you will not find a better place to learn and see.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the

Cult
Club
Clan

Welcome to your new family!!!

Just a year ago, I was typing the very same words and wondering if we had really made a wise decision. We're long time campers...that wasn't the issue. But we had just invested a great deal of $$$ in that thing in the driveway they call a "Trailer".







"What to do now", we wondered??? OUTBACKERS.COM to the rescue!!! Once you start searching for answers in this Site's archives, and realize we have ALL asked most of the same questions at some time, you'll start to relax a bit. If you don't find an archived answer to your question or get confused by the ENORMOUS amount of info available...then just ask you question on the Forum...whatever it may be!

One thing we decided after reading about all the mods and knowing so little about anything ourselves was, as John says, "keep it simple". Its not near as scary as it may look right now...in fact, we relaxed somewhere in the middle of our 1st trip and haven't looked back!!! Learn as much as you reasonably can...the rest will come. But hang onto your wallet, you'll soon learn that these guys are _really _ talented at spending money (that's why most of 'em are on VERY restricted allowances)!!!

Now - get out there and have some fun!!!


----------



## TNOutbacker (Apr 23, 2005)

Excellent advice about the plumbing and emergency items from above. Most of the dealer provided items are low quality and the sewer & water hoses are short. I was new to towing when we bought our camper so the first couple of trips I drove the route without the camper to feel more comfortable when I was towing. If you know somebody else that camps it would be a good idea to plan your first trip with them. They can help you with setup and any questions you may have. Of course, most campers in a campground are more than happy to help. I have come to believe that you can be in an empty 2,000 acre campground in the middle of nowhere and as soon as you have trouble backing in to your site 3 people will pop out from behind a tree and offer their help.


----------

